# Any Good Tips on Flyfish Readying Your Skiff?



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I finally get time to get out today and it was brutal. First off Williams ramp is closed. That was a nice surprise. Then I forgot my ghetto fly line basket and line went everywhere. Especially under the gunnels and catching on the rod racks. Then it caught on the console and platform. I went solo today. Glad i got out, always thankful for that, but frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Very windy. Forgot to mention that


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

If a fly line can catch on something its just a matter of time before it does. I push everything on the floor away from the front deck, drape a wet towel over my trolling motor if its on there. Don't have any cleats or rod holders on the front either, keeps it clean. Those rubber line mats work well but are hella expensive. Somebody posted a DIY version with a door mat and zip ties I've been meaning to make


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Make a list the night before and include a laundry basket


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Definitely a lesson learned. Lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Only reason I was on the water yesterday was Red Fly. It was basically a worst case scenario for fly fishing in our area. So don't feel too bad. 

As far as fly line management yesterday we tried to keep the wind at our back so the line was blown out of the boat rather than into the cockpit. We use a Carbon Marine Line Lair instead of a bucket. (Bucket takes up too much space and would have been blown over sideways yesterday.) Another option would be to use one of those wading style buckets that keeps the line up and off the deck and close to your body while standing on the bow.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My laundry basket is bungeed to the yeti .Wind is no problem. I can even run slowly with it


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I use a homemade basket ALWAYS. Made from a collapsible hamper with two layers of sport flooring in the bottom. Top layer has 1/4" foam cylinders to prevent line tangles while running. See the fish, grab the basket, line is already stripped, cast to fish. Hamper collapses to save room. With only one layer of sport flooring the basket will blow out at around 40 MPH with the rod in it. Don't ask.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@FlyBy can you post a close up shot of the base of your DIY basket?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Mangrove Hipshooter, or I built a small diy basket from a dish drainer I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/compact-stripping-basket-rod-caddy-diy.41477/

The Mangrove is nicer but this one is lighter. I have both.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Hamper is 16" dia. X 22" tall.
Glue the layers of sport flooring together, sandwiching the mesh bottom between the two.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah.... It was windy! 

Remember with fly fishing comes Murphy's Law.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

FlyBy said:


> Glue the layers of sport flooring together, sandwiching the mesh bottom between the two.


Ah ha! Smart. I may try this using some of the carbon marine spikes I have left over.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/compact-stripping-basket-rod-caddy-diy.41477/
> 
> The Mangrove is nicer but this one is lighter. I have both.


That's Backwater on my Skiff with the ghetto catcher. Thing works well, I made one too but left it home. Do you find the Mangrove hip one too high for your stripping hand?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Megalops said:


> That's Backwater on my Skiff with the ghetto catcher. Thing works well, I made one too but left it home. Do you find the Mangrove hip one too high for your stripping hand?


No, I usually have a belt on and I take it out of the loop on the left side of my pants, this lets it hang down a little bit on that side, positions the basket perfectly and lets me look a little gangster at the same time win/win. lol I have also used a bungee to run through and then hook to my belt loops, hold everything nice and secure and I don't have to mess with my belt or adjust my pants.

I also tilt it a bit fwd like Ted has that BHaasket in the photo. Fly line goes right in.

Nothing is perfect for every scenario, when I am off the beach on the hook waiting for migrators, I will bungee the basket to the front of the sissy bar and have my line stripped off and ready. In that situation I'm usually not stripping line in and out a lot, just getting ready and waiting for a shot. Just start experimenting and you'll come up with a system that works for you. It may be the same as someone else or completely different, or a mix of other ideas.

Advice: when you go out and start testing stuff, have a couple bungees, a handful of zip ties, duct tape, and box cutter with you. You'll be able to change near about anything that's not working for you, even if it's only temporary to make it work for the day until you can get back to the hill for a proper fix.

Let us know what you come up with!

LH


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> No, I usually have a belt on and I take it out of the loop on the left side of my pants, this lets it hang down a little bit on that side, positions the basket perfectly and lets me look a little gangster at the same time win/win. lol I have also used a bungee to run through and then hook to my belt loops, hold everything nice and secure and I don't have to mess with my belt or adjust my pants.
> 
> I also tilt it a bit fwd like Ted has that BHaasket in the photo. Fly line goes right in.
> 
> ...


Thanks LH. Can’t stop laughing at BHasket terminology!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, meant Bhaasket! Lol. Hey they work!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Joe, 

The cockpit and line mat work wonders while sight fishing. Allow a few loops to fall back into the cockpit and the rest drooped over the mat. The mat is great with the wind from behind you and the cockpit works wonders while your casting head on into the wind. Baskets/buckets work well if you plan on blind casting a lot in windy conditions. If you have a bunch of crap in your skiff to catch fly line on, get rid of it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 57568


You and Low Hydrogen makin fun of my Hi-dolla / 2 dolla strippin basket?  

I caught some good fishies out of it on Saturday during the Redfly with all that whirling winds.  Just no "reds!"


----------



## Kmiles (Sep 13, 2014)

To follow up on what everyone else has been saying, I would get rid of everything that is non essential. Fly line will always get caught up at the most unopportune time. Personally I would ditch the trolling motor and stripping basket all together. You spend more time worrying about whether or not your line is landing in the basket than actually focusing on the water. I would even strategically determine where to place your beer. Can’t tell you how many times I’ve kicked one over while poling and spooked a fish. Less is more my friend. Just my two cents.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Umm fly rod and a ziplock bag of 5-8 flies. Couple Waters and a granola .....Leave the other crap at home. Hardest part is knowing you dont need all that shit


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

crboggs said:


> Ah ha! Smart. I may try this using some of the carbon marine spikes I have left over.


@crboggs 
I saw those for the first time at TFO while picking up RedFly prizes. The set of 12 were pretty cheap and I have been contemplating getting those for the 1444 when I take delivery next month. How do they work and what kind of spacing do you recommend? Are they easy to remove without leaving a residue on the deck? Thanks!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> @crboggs
> I saw those for the first time at TFO while picking up RedFly prizes. The set of 12 were pretty cheap and I have been contemplating getting those for the 1444 when I take delivery next month. How do they work and what kind of spacing do you recommend? Are they easy to remove without leaving a residue on the deck? Thanks!


I had them spaced about every 6" or so. I never took them off! Just make sure they are clean and slippery, the fly line with those on the gheenoe had a slight chance of sticking to them and it would take like 1 more false cast to shoot line. I will probably install them on the HB soon!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

And to the OP, Reduce all clutter on the skiff! A good towel will also help on anything that you cant take off. 

Managing wind direction also really helps with not getting all tangled up. 

Also don't wear shoes if you can help it. It is much harder to tell if you are standing on the fly line.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

freeclimber said:


> And to the OP, Reduce all clutter on the skiff! A good towel will also help on anything that you cant take off.
> 
> Managing wind direction also really helps with not getting all tangled up.
> 
> Also don't wear shoes if you can help it. It is much harder to tell if you are standing on the fly line.


Good advice on wearing no shoes stepping on a fly line with shoes will ruin your line.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> How do they work and what kind of spacing do you recommend? Are they easy to remove without leaving a residue on the deck? Thanks!


They were on my Spear when I bought it from Coty. And we've used them on Ken's Guide during tarpon season. I think they work really well. The only challenge, and the reason I removed them from my skiff, is that they got mashed down under the boat cover and didn't stand back up.

I have about 8-10 replacements that I'm going to incorporate into a DIY basket at some point.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Good advice on wearing no shoes stepping on a fly line with shoes will ruin your line.


Additionally...don't pull out 100' of line if you're expecting 50-80' shots. Line management is MUCH easier if you only pull out a tad bit more than you need (or are able) to cast.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I’m thinking about ditching my 45 Yeti for one of those Yeti Hoppers. I originally poked fun of the Hopper but fly line found the fasteners on the Yeti more than once.

Don’t know if I could get rid of my TM. Thanks for input everyone.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> fly line found the fasteners on the Yeti more than once.


Try flipping them around backwards. They still work without poking out so far...


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Megalops said:


> I’m thinking about ditching my 45 Yeti for one of those Yeti Hoppers. I originally poked fun of the Hopper but fly line found the fasteners on the Yeti more than once.
> 
> Don’t know if I could get rid of my TM. Thanks for input everyone.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I never leave home without my stripping bucket, no matter wind or conditions. It keeps the line under control and gives me a place to set my rod when it isn't in my hand. Any time I try to fish without it, I wonder why/how not everyone uses them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Kmiles said:


> To follow up on what everyone else has been saying, I would get rid of everything that is non essential. Fly line will always get caught up at the most unopportune time. Personally I would ditch the trolling motor and stripping basket all together. You spend more time worrying about whether or not your line is landing in the basket than actually focusing on the water. I would even strategically determine where to place your beer. Can’t tell you how many times I’ve kicked one over while poling and spooked a fish. Less is more my friend. Just my two cents.


You can just use a low profile laundry hamper with a few CM spikes stuck to the bottom or zip ties poked thru the bottom and sticking straight up (like one of those bean shaped hampers). Then you can just kick it around the deck if you move around and wide enough so you don't have to aim at it, just stand next to it.

Also, you can throw a wet towel over your TM to avoid snagging things on it. Personally, I remove the coil spring cable for a straight cable to the TM so your fly line doesn't get hung up on it.

Here's your standard wide mouth ghetto stripping buckets. Cheap, very functional. You might not look as cool to your buddies, but you will be more practical that they are.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backwater said:


> You can just use a low profile laundry hamper with a few CM spikes stuck to the bottom or zip ties poked thru the bottom and sticking straight up (like one of those bean shaped hampers). Then you can just kick it around the deck if you move around and wide enough so you don't have to aim at it, just stand next to it.
> 
> Also, you can throw a wet towel over your TM to avoid snagging things on it. Personally, I remove the coil spring cable for a straight cable to the TM so your fly line doesn't get hung up on it.
> 
> Here's your standard wide mouth ghetto stripping buckets. Cheap, very functional. You might not look as cool to your buddies, but you will be more practical that they are.


But where am I going to put all the stickers??


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Wet towels are surprisingly effective for lots of fly-line oriented things -- you can cover up "grabby bits", you can weight down a light stripping basket, you can even just lay it on the deck strategically as a cheap stripping mat (throw several wrinkles in it).


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> But where am I going to put all the stickers??


That's what I'm talking about! You should see my _cooler _.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Ahhh, love'n these simplistic ideas. The older I get, the more I appreciate them.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I just bought this bad boy. Figured I can throw under the bulkhead, and that way never be without some type of fly line management system. Plus the color matches my skiff, tres importante.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Megalops said:


> I just bought this bad boy. Figured I can throw under the bulkhead, and that way never be without some type of fly line management system. Plus the color matches my skiff, tres importante.
> View attachment 58098











Just bring Chadbro with you and make him sit down in the cockpit.


----------



## Chad-Bro (Nov 9, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Just bring Chadbro with you and make him sit down in the cockpit.


[email protected] you


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

oh boy is this guy ^^^ the new troll-blazer?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmmm, Chadbro fly line management system. Hahahah.


----------

